# Univega Modo Vivere max tire width?



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

My wife has a Univega Modo Vivere (most likely early 90's) and I was wondering if anyone knew the maximum tire width this bike would accept. I don't have any wider tires than 25mm lying around.


----------

